# Need help with a tip box



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Can someone recommend a reputable tip box that has chargers attached and a safe/secure place for tips.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Also having a hard time deciding if I want the tip box that has "thank you" written in cursive with the chargers? Or should I go with the tip box that has light up chargers and and a box for tips


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If a rider asks to charge their phone, "Sure, no problem. Hand me your cable and I'll plug it in." "Oh you don't have a charge cable with you, no problem. I have a spare I can sell you. Then you can charge for free."


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

There is a driver from California named Carlos Cruz who has been making his various styles of Rideshare candy jar for the past 3 years. 
I finally broke down and bought one from him.

https://www.facebook.com/ridesharecandyjar/


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

theprophet1233 said:


> You can also post a sign and have them hand you a tip personally. There's some inexpensive options found at www.GetUberTipSign.com


Passengers are well aware that tips are not required and it really doesn't need to be on the sign.


----------

